# Kevin Mccurley - + Retic snake bite



## Bl69aze (Sep 7, 2019)

Is he as hot **** as he makes himself out to be in his newest video? Im aware he's been in the game for a long time

He seems like a very knowledgeable and willing to teach people newer to the hobby.

I just havent heard about him before today xD - (i have heard of NERD though)

 watch and leave ur opinion


 -retic bite vid


----------



## Neil j (Sep 10, 2019)

His ledgendary! I don’t go much on his reptile whispering stuff. In fact I don’t follow him at all I have his book. His a morph god.


----------



## Shikito123 (Sep 11, 2019)

He is an awesome guy. His Monitor stuff is really cool. He is one of the only breeders in the US that socialise (as he calls it) his monitors. this causes his monitors to be more friendly. Check out his monitor psychology videos


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 11, 2019)

Neil j said:


> His ledgendary! I don’t go much on his reptile whispering stuff. In fact I don’t follow him at all I have his book. His a morph god.


What is his book please ?


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 11, 2019)

That timing couldn't have been better if the snake was queued. "Trust me I'm a professional I do this ever.... oooh". 

But the rest of the video was brilliant and well worth the watch. Beautiful creatures.


----------

